# Video on How to Decorate Tea Towels With InkTra� Inkjet Transfer Paper



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Video on How to Decorate Tea Towels With InkTra® Inkjet Transfer Paper*

Learn how to expand your products and profits by decorating tea towels with InkTra® inkjet transfer paper. A new video from TransferPaperExperts.com demonstrates the five simple steps in personalizing white cotton towels for holidays and other occasions using InkTra® paper, a compatible desktop or wide-format printer, and a heat press or household iron. 

You’ll see firsthand how easy and inexpensive it is to customize cotton, polyester and cotton/poly-blend towels. The demo begins with creating the artwork and then moves on to printing the transfers, positioning, pressing and hot peeling the carrier sheet. The leaf design used to decorate the tea towel can be found at GreatDaneGraphics.com, an online subscription based provider of production-ready, royalty free stock art and embroidery art. 

To view “How to: Decorate Tea Towels With InkTra® Inkjet Transfer Paper,” go to https://goo.gl/X2Zj4M.

Enjoy free ground shipping in the continental U.S. on all online orders from Transfer Paper Experts™. For international orders, please contact Transfer Paper Experts™ by phone at (800) 833-3432 or email at [email protected]. Visit TransferPaperExperts.com today to register and start shopping.

Transfer Paper Experts™, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a leading domestic and worldwide designer, manufacturer and distributor of a wide range of technically advanced coated transfer papers. For more information, go to www.transferpaperexperts.com, call 800-833-3432, or email [email protected].


----------

